# Thank you Focalist.



## badger

Hi Focalist.

I would like to thank you publicly for your 1500 very helpful and knowlegeable posts.

Please continue your good work.

badger.


----------



## cuchuflete

badger said:
			
		

> Hi Focalist.
> 
> I would like to thank you publicly for your 1500 very helpful and knowlegeable posts.
> 
> Please continue your good work.
> 
> badger.



Ditto
C-


----------



## lauranazario

Yes, Focalist... your contributions are gems! Keep them coming!  

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Artrella

Come back Profe!!   We need you around!!


----------



## Cath.S.

Artrella said:
			
		

> Come back Profe!!  We need you around!!


I concur.


----------



## alc112

Congratulations Mr. F when are you comng back?
We all miss you


----------



## abc

I miss your posts as well!


----------



## Silvia

How come I missed this?! And where's Focalist? I hope to see you around one of these days


----------



## Whodunit

silviap said:
			
		

> How come I missed this?! And where's Focalist? I hope to see you around one of these days



I also asked this question myself over and over again. I hope to see him around soon, too.


----------



## pinkpanter

Felicidades Focalist!!!
Me encantan tus respuestas y ese tono que tienes a veces.
Creo que tú y Cuchu os semejais en vuestra sabiduria e ironia  (o tal vez solo me resulte a mi asi)
Estuve un tiempo un poco desaparecida del foro pero parece que tú tambien.. Vuelve! Y que vuelva también Calzetin! ¿Dónde está?


----------



## cuchuflete

pinkpanter said:
			
		

> Felicidades Focalist!!!
> Me encantan tus respuestas y ese tono que tienes a veces.
> Creo que tú y Cuchu os semejais en vuestra sabiduria e ironia  (o tal vez solo me resulte a mi asi)
> Estuve un tiempo un poco desaparecida del foro pero parece que tú tambien.. Vuelve! Y que vuelva también Calzetin! ¿Dónde está?



Pantera....you honor me by putting me in such fine company, but in fact nobody can equal F- in either erudition or style.  He is one of a kind.

Calzetín is re-locating to new quarters befitting a gentleman of his worthy accomplishments.  He should be back with us shortly.

Cuchu


----------



## pinkpanter

Both of you are in fine company with each other


----------



## Artrella

I think F won't come back...   I hope he consider his coming back soon to WR, his contributions cannot be equated by none of us.  It is really a pity that such an intelligent gentleman decided to quit WR, the same as some other people...  

I hope all of them return to WR ... this post is for you people... if you read it wherever you are... I miss you very very much!


----------



## pinkpanter

What?

Has he abandoned the forum?? Do you know why?

It's really sad... I thought he might have been busy with work...


----------



## Artrella

pinkpanter said:
			
		

> What?
> 
> Has he abandoned the forum?? Do you know why?
> 
> It's really sad... I thought he might have been busy with work...




Well...he has been very busy lately... but I'm not sure he will come back   .  I really hope he will be around soon...


----------



## calzetin

pinkpanter said:
			
		

> Y que vuelva también Calzetin! ¿Dónde está?



  alguien me llamaba?

Como muy bien ha dicho Cuchu, llevo varios días de mudanza. Hasta ayer tenía el ordenador en el suelo (no muy cómodo la verdad).

Pero mi super oído ha escuchado tu llamada y acudo raudo y veloz a tu llamada para ponerme humildemente a tu servicio 

Calzetin


----------



## pinkpanter

Jeje... Hola de nuevo Calzetín. Me alegra mucho que hayas vuelto. 

A ver si funciona tambien con Focalist...

Un saludo,


----------

